# High Output Alternator



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I did it! I finally got the alternator put in. Looking at how it was done by the shop most of us, could have done this ourselves. So before I took the time to go take pics and everything to post I wanted to see if there was any interest in me posting the pics of the alternator in place and how they did it. The alternator put in was a Chevy 180 amp alternator and with our bigger pulleys put out even more than that! no dimming now. Let me know it looks to be rather simple, just time consuming mostly.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

im interested ive been waiting for a post like this for the longest...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, im interested too. If you dont mind, could you post the pics?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

not a problem at all, I will try to get those done either today or tommorrow and get those on here for you guys.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah pictures!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i seen it in person....like he said...looks kinda simple...clean set-up....i kinda wanna do it...gotta get my stereo system back in shape...then ill do it


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

How much did it run you?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Its pretty cheap for the braket. But the alt will run you anywhere from 150-300 bucks. Isnt that right Kirk?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I think it can be done by anyone with some welding knowledge, or have someone weld a small piece for you, but installation from the shop cost me $205 and the High output alternator on ebay ran me like $150 roughly give or take a few dollars.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

the pics are on the way right?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, sorry guys it will be the weekend, I didn't get aroud to it, but I will more than likely be swapping engines for a new one, and I can get an even more detailed pics online for you guys, please bare with me, thanks


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i want to see the pics of the alternator too. All i really need is a GM small case alternator and to get a custom alternator bracket fabricated. You say they charged 205 just to fabricate that? can't i just get the stock bracket modified?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

not the stock bracket, but how they did it is super simple, I promise pics this Sunday for sure


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I found a guy that will custom build a 200amp alternator for 275, but I asked for his dealer pricing, I have no idea what he'd charge retail for it, it's suppose to drop right in though, brackets and spacing all included.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

if its a drop in I say go for it, easier than custom bracket for most people, anyways I was looking at the set up, and for me to actually present you with something useful will be too hard to do with everything in the car, lucky for you guys I'm replacing my engine  so I will be able to get better detailed pics for you, so everyone that wants a pic I will email them too, just leave your email address, and I will email everyone whose already posted as well


----------

